# Bà bầu bắt đầu ăn tổ yến vào tháng thứ mấy là tốt nhất?



## ShoptoyenNN (17/8/19)

*Bà bầu nên ăn tổ yến vào tháng thứ mấy?*
- Phụ nữ mang thai được biết đến là đối tượng vô cùng nhạy cảm, bất cứ thứ gì nạp vào cơ thể cũng phải đặc biệt cẩn trọng. Vì lúc này bạn không chỉ ăn cho mình mà còn nuôi một sinh linh bé nhỏ, còn chưa có đủ sức đề kháng, chống chọi với các tác nhân xấu từ bên ngoài.




- Theo các tài liệu Đông y chép lại, _tổ yến_ có tính hàn, vị ngọt, đặc biệt tốt trong việc điều trị cảm cúm, kiện tỳ dưỡng huyết, bổ thận sinh tinh,…vì vậy từ tháng thứ 3 bà bầu mới nên ăn _tổ yến_. Bởi lẽ, lúc này thai đã vào tổ, bé nằm chắc chắn trong bụng mẹ, không còn lỏng lẻo như khi mới hình thành, nên tính hàn của _tổ yến_ cũng không thể ảnh hưởng xấu tới cả mẹ và bé.ác dụng của _tổ yến_ sào đối với bà bầu.Như chúng ta đã biết, tác dụng của _tổ yến_ đối với bà bầu vô cùng lớn.

- Trong _tổ yến_ có chứa tới 18 loại axit amin và 30 vi chất cần thiết cho cơ thể, đặc biệt là sắt và canxi hỗ trợ đắc lực cho việc hình thành khung xương và tạo máu của bé từ trong bụng mẹ.




- Trong giai đoạn này nếu bạn không cung cấp đủ lượng canxi thì sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng bé còi xương, chậm lớn. Hơn nữa, do quá trình nuôi thai, canxi từ mẹ truyền sang con nên bạn rất có thể sẽ bị đau lưng ngay trong thai kỳ và ảnh hưởng đến suốt cuộc đời về sau này. Không những thế, dùng _tổ yến_ khi mang bầu còn giúp bạn tăng cường sức đề kháng, củng cố hệ miễn dịch, tránh mắc các bệnh thời tiết như cảm, cúm,…ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe của hai mẹ con.

- Khi có nhu cầu mua _tổ yến_, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi - _Shop tổ yến NN_. Chúng tôi cam kết chỉ cung cấp _tổ yến_ thật nguyên chất từ thiên nhiên các loại. Đảm bảo 100% organic, không pha đường, không hóa chất, tạp chất hay chất bảo quản,…. Shop luôn làm hài lòng kể cả những khách hàng khó tính nhất. Liên hệ để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn nhé.


----------

